

A keyboard designed for programmers developed by an 8th grader - ScottWRobinson
https://github.com/babin101/DevKeyboard

======
Nadya
I find the salesmanship of what is essentially an AHK using settimeout to be
more impressive than the AHK itself.

A simple solution to a problem some people may have. Depending on what the
timeout is, I can see it making it a bit more natural to code if you aren't
using an IDE with autocomplete/auto-closing. The only issue is that AHK is
strictly Windows only, isn't it?

The , shortcut for && seems rather arbitrary, but if learned I can definitely
see holding , being faster than typing &&.

